# My 6ft DIY custom built tank stand and light canopy.



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi there. Here's a vid of my tank start to finish. Designed by myself. Hope you find it of some interest. And happy to answer and questions


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome! Really like that light support. And those strap hinges on the cabinets do a great job of accentuating the beauty of all the horizontal lines--very nice touch.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice work I like it. Looks even bigger than 6ft for some reason.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks guys. I went with the shed hinges because I wanted the rustic look in my living room. I think it turned out well.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Steve C said:


> Nice work I like it. Looks even bigger than 6ft for some reason.


The tank looks great but I agree it looks like it is 8 to 10 feet.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

smitty said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work I like it. Looks even bigger than 6ft for some reason.
> ...


Thank you. Maybe it looks bigger because it's shallow? its 18" high.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Very nice.

Like the use of the square tube for the stand and light support ... what wall thickness did you use ?


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

wryan said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Like the use of the square tube for the stand and light support ... what wall thickness did you use ?


Thanks. I used 40x40x3mm shs. With the 3 upright supports its pretty overkill. But I no it's solid.


----------

